# Who can help  a guy out



## anything-goes (Nov 11, 2015)

Whats up guys, can someone PM me a good domestic source. Been on here a long time and since ama left ive been lost. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Driven2316 (Nov 14, 2015)

I myself need a legit source as well, have been researching everyone's posts, still coming up blank!
Any luck with your question guy


----------



## anything-goes (Nov 14, 2015)

Noyhing, this place isnt what it used to be


----------



## anything-goes (Nov 14, 2015)

And alot of the sponsor boards go days even weeks without post. When I was with AMA that board was alive 24/7


----------



## anything-goes (Nov 14, 2015)

Its a sad day when ur on a board called source check and cant get one response when u try to check for a legit source, and then some asshole chimes in with "you should do your research". Last time I checked good research is talking with others that have prior experience.


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 14, 2015)

if you prefer quality then check me out.

we are new here and want to get our name out

http://blackstarrepublic.page.tl/Homepage.htm




regards,
BLACKSTAR


----------



## Xsbobber (Nov 15, 2015)

I don't like to post on these threads because I believe that everyone needs to find out for themselves. Not because I don't want to tell you "use us, we're great!" But why should you believe me? Though it know our gear is 100% and backed by labs. I'm a rep and all reps will tell you their gear is the best, which we know isn't true. The best way to get an unbiased opinion is to read reviews etc. people will always tell you what you want to hear to make a sale brother. I'd rather you find me because you see all the reviews and labs etc. that way when you order you are comfortable and confident that you made the right choice. Also you should look on ASF it's quite a bit busier than this forum for some reason.


----------



## BLACK STAR (Nov 15, 2015)

is your sig big enough bro? jesus.




salute,
BLACKSTAR


----------



## Xsbobber (Nov 15, 2015)

BLACK STAR said:


> is your sig big enough bro? jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



youd still be extremely surprised at how many questions I get about what the current promo is, or the promo code. Lol


----------



## GearHead40 (Dec 20, 2015)

BLACK STAR said:


> is your sig big enough bro? jesus.
> 
> salute,
> BLACKSTAR



It is a pretty big sig lolz...

I thought it was some sort of casino advertisement until BSR said something...


----------



## lovecoates (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like everybody is in the same boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (Dec 27, 2015)

anything-goes said:


> Whats up guys, can someone PM me a good domestic source. Been on here a long time and since ama left ive been lost. Thanks for the help guys.





anything-goes said:


> Noyhing, this place isnt what it used to be





anything-goes said:


> And alot of the sponsor boards go days even weeks without post. When I was with AMA that board was alive 24/7





anything-goes said:


> Its a sad day when ur on a board called source check and cant get one response when u try to check for a legit source, and then some asshole chimes in with "you should do your research". Last time I checked good research is talking with others that have prior experience.




whats wrong with the lab in your Avi Mr Whinny Pants????


----------

